# Any guesses on my twins? Last chance to guess! Go for u/s today!



## wildchic

Here are my 12w2d scans on my twins. Anyone wanna guess? I go for u/s today(Tuesday) to find out gender! I'm so excited! Any last guesses before my update?? TIA
 



Attached Files:







Baby%20A.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 43









Baby%20B.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Hoping4Four

My guess is a girl and a boy :)

Best of luck!!


----------



## wildchic

Thanks for the response! Just outta curiosity, which do you think is the boy?


----------



## Pandora0814

The head shape looks like girls. So my guess will be twin girls!


----------



## wildchic

Thanks ladies :flower: Any more guesses??


----------



## bdb84

:pink::pink: are my guesses.


----------



## Hoping4Four

wildchic said:


> Thanks for the response! Just outta curiosity, which do you think is the boy?

I think baby B looks like a boy. If that's the nub I'm seeing it's definitely angled upwards, but it's not too clear unfortunately. Just a guess! :)


----------



## ClairAye

I'm going to guess :pink: & :blue: :)


----------



## wildchic

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## nickyb

:twingirls:


----------



## pinkribbon

:pink::pink:


----------



## wildchic

Bump


----------



## SteffieLee

If what I see is nub then I actually say :blue::blue: because they both look angled upward to me. Xx congrats on twins!!


----------



## wildchic

Thanks steffie:). I thought I knew what the nub looked like, but for some reason, I CAN'T see it on my two! Yet I see it on other womens scans! Very frustrating actually!! Only time will tell!


----------



## SteffieLee

wildchic said:


> Thanks steffie:). I thought I knew what the nub looked like, but for some reason, I CAN'T see it on my two! Yet I see it on other womens scans! Very frustrating actually!! Only time will tell!

I hear ya! I'm not completely sure that these are in fact the nubs but I drew lines on what I was seeing.
 



Attached Files:







attachment-1.jpeg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 61









2014-07-24 13.22.13.png
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 62









attachment.jpeg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 64









2014-07-24 13.22.47.png
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 62


----------



## wildchic

SteffieLee said:


> wildchic said:
> 
> 
> Thanks steffie:). I thought I knew what the nub looked like, but for some reason, I CAN'T see it on my two! Yet I see it on other womens scans! Very frustrating actually!! Only time will tell!
> 
> I hear ya! I'm not completely sure that these are in fact the nubs but I drew lines on what I was seeing.Click to expand...

Haha, I thought that was the legs, lol! I've been looking at boy/girl scans online and thought I'm an expert, clearly not hahaha! Thanks for taking the time out to show why you think boys. I find out in 3 weeks and will definitely let you know if you were right!


----------



## throwaway1066

Twin girls!


----------



## Blairxo

I think boy and girl! As someone else said, the second ultrasound looks like a boy nub (but I have been wrong before about guessing gender by nubs hahahah)


----------



## SteffieLee

They may be the legs, lol. I'm not sure either. Hey, its a 50/50 chance with both, hahaha. :haha:


----------



## wildchic

Seems I'm getting a lot of mixed guesses! Even I don't have that 'feeling' of the genders! Maybe it will be girl and boy, that's probably why I don't feel it yet! Who knows? Just for fun anyways,lol. Thanks again ladies :flower:


----------



## bobster

Second picture looks like a boy nub, unsure on first


----------



## wildchic

bumping for more guesses:coffee:


----------



## auraobie

Baby A unsure. Baby B boy :)


----------



## jennie22

Two girls


----------



## wildchic

Bumping for last guesses! I find out today! Yay!!!


----------



## bobster

I'll guess twin a to be a girl and twin b to be a boy. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## wildchic

Just updating! Had a scan on Tuesday(16w4d) and doc was 70% sure that its 2 GIRLS!!! I did post the potty shots in a new thread if anyone cares to take a look! Will know for sure at my anatomy scan next month! Thanks for guessing ladies :flower:


----------



## bobster

Wow congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations!


----------



## kennzzzzz

My guess for baby B is that its a girl! I can't see the nub for baby A


----------



## maddy56

Congrats!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Congratulations :)


----------

